# Change to rules on Spanish surnames



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I´m not sure why the Indie feels the need to take such a patronising tone about this - it sounds like common sense to me!

Basically the are changing the current rule whereby the father´s surname comes before the mother´s, so that a baby's two surnames will be ordered alphabetically unless the parents specify otherwise.

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...ts-sexist-doublebarrelled-names-2125501.htmlç

NB David Villa will NOT have to become David Sanchez, as claimed in the article. The new rules only apply to children born from now on, and people can still call themselves what they like.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> I´m not sure why the Indie feels the need to take such a patronising tone about this - it sounds like common sense to me!
> 
> Basically the are changing the current rule whereby the father´s surname comes before the mother´s, so that a baby's two surnames will be ordered alphabetically unless the parents specify otherwise.
> 
> ...


Well I think it's a load of tosh. It's really easy to follow a persons family line in Spain because of the fact they have two surnames. Also it doesn't seem to be problematic to use your mother's name if you want as shown by two examples in the article Zapatero and Bardem.
However, if this is going to create a couple of thousand long term jobs OK, go ahead. If not Zappie should use his time to thiink of more important things, I think.
PS the link doesn't work


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well I think it's a load of tosh. It's really easy to follow a persons family line in Spain because of the fact they have two surnames. Also it doesn't seem to be problematic to use your mother's name if you want as shown by two examples in the article Zapatero and Bardem.
> However, if this is going to create a couple of thousand long term jobs OK, go ahead. If not Zappie should use his time to thiink of more important things, I think.


I think they should go ahead with it; it´s in the manifesto and just updates some outdated legislation.

I also hope they update online forms so that people with only one surname don´t have to make up a _segundo appellido_ because it won´t accept a blank field!

Does anyone know why some Spanish football players are known by their first name (Xavi, Cesc, Pedro) and others by their family name (Villa, Torres, Casillas)? They are even printed on their shirts!


----------

